# What scale is this train? and any info



## TiMn8er (Jan 19, 2010)

HEy all, I posted in the new guy section and this is where i will post my stuff for now. 

A local Dairy chain closed and I was allowed to take the train the cars tracks etc for free as long as i took it down. Cool thing aside from it being free is that it came with some cool controls. 2 train sound speakers and a timer. Im not sure of the scale of this train and where i can get parts for it. the rubber is worn off the wheels and the contact pads are half worn. so any site you can recommend for me to order from would be great. 

I measured the track and the out rails end to end measure 2inches or roughly 52mm

here is a pic of the train that I know nothing about. the floor tiles are 12x12 give you a size perspective. I had thought at first it was a g scale but then some thing on the web were leading me to think it was a smaller scale.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's G scale made by LGB, Two Rails Favorite. The Logo is a Colorado train isn't it? I saw one, as a set for 400, I think. The company is defunct. The cars are colllectible. Just google LGB. You can search here too.

Yeah it says Boulder (as in Colorado)right on it.


----------



## TiMn8er (Jan 19, 2010)

ya there is a sign on all the passenger cars says lake George & Boulder. Collectible eh, makes me re think about running it out in the yard. Still looking to find parts.. I now know the model is a 23171. not sure how old it is or if it smokes. there is a lever on the bottom. not sure of its function


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Definately G scale. Wow, free eh, lol. Cant get a better deal than that.

Kool 

Kevin


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yeah!! Definately backyard scale.
Show it to the gang at mylargescale.com, I'm sure they could tell you all about it.

Jody


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TiMn8er said:


> ya there is a sign on all the passenger cars says lake George & Boulder. Collectible eh, makes me re think about running it out in the yard. Still looking to find parts.. I now know the model is a 23171. not sure how old it is or if it smokes. there is a lever on the bottom. not sure of its function



Very nice find!:thumbsup:
Post some pictures with the cars too. (please)


----------



## TiMn8er (Jan 19, 2010)

big ed said:


> Very nice find!:thumbsup:
> Post some pictures with the cars too. (please)


I took some photos and a video of the setup before i took it down from the dairy store. Ill hunt for them and make them smaller to upload.


----------



## TiMn8er (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I guess i messed up and formated my mem stick for the camera prior to my holiday. I cant seem to locate any of the pics i took before i took it down. Ill take some in the basment


----------

